# Starter hard to pull unless spark plug removed. Why?



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a 19cc blower that is difficult to start. The pull cord seems to lock up when the sparkplug is in but it is easy to pull when it is not  It still runs but just very difficult to start. To make things easier than ripping my arm off, I use a little starter fluid and it runs perfectly after that. What could be the problem?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

peppy said:


> I have a 19cc blower that is difficult to start. The pull cord seems to lock up when the sparkplug is in but it is easy to pull when it is not  It still runs but just very difficult to start. To make things easier than ripping my arm off, I use a little starter fluid and it runs perfectly after that. What could be the problem?


Well....in order for us to give you a proper diagnosis,we'd have to know what brand name brand blower you have along with the model and serial #'s (it's a Homelite,the family # too).

But just guessing.Going on the limited infomation you gave us in your post,I'd say that sounds like it,s loding up.That is it's getting fuel (in the liquid form) into the combustion chamber.Which could be a number of things ranging from minor to junk.

REPLY BACK WITH BRAND NAME & NUMBERS and we'll all be on the same page,
and be able to better help.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

It is a craftsman brand blower. Model#358797202 It looks like the same engine that is on a Poulan FL1500


----------



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Id also check the exhaust port it can get plugged up and hard to start because of high compression


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

I tried to remove the muffler which is held on by a spring on each side but they would not even budge! I was trying to take a look at the spark arrestor screen but the muffler is sealed along with being difficult to remove.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

I've found it is EZ'r to take an old screw driver and sharpen a keen point on it,push it into the hooks on the springs thet hold the muffler down.And pry them out one at a time.You do about the same in putting the muffler back on.

If the muffler is cloged,you can tell because it will be heavy,with a solid feel.You can buy another P/N is 530052346.***OR ***being real careful,
pour gas in the muffler,put it in a matel can or buket and light it.lightly hitting the muffler with a hammer from time to time.This should break lose and burn all of the corbon deposits out.

!!!USE ALL SAFTY PROCUTIONS YOU WOULD AROUND ANY FIRE!!!!


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I will try that :thumbsup:


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

lol.........sounds a lil dangerous but may work.........if it doesnt, go to sears and purchase a new one for around 10$


----------

